# Dutch cross for meat purposes?



## amandarenee007 (Jan 28, 2016)

I recently added a Dutch doe to my small herd with the intent of breeding her for meat, but am not finding much of any information online about other people's experience in crossing a Dutch with a meat breed.  I have an American Blue/Rex mix male, and was hoping that his larger build would pair well with the Dutch's fast and efficient grow-out weight...thoughts?


----------



## Ebers (Feb 12, 2016)

I was told if the rabbits were different sizes it wd be best for the larger of the 2 rabbits to be the doe so it doesn't cause complications from the doe kindling kits that are too big for her to birth easily


----------



## Ebers (Feb 12, 2016)

I have butchered dutch rabbits before & they're actually very meaty for their size but an actual meat breed like a new zealand or a californian wd produce a lot more meat for your investment


----------



## Thines (Mar 12, 2016)

I have bred a Dutch buck to a New Zealand cross of some sort and they grew pretty quick at first but slowed up towards the end but I got over a 60% dress out can't remember the exact percent but they dressed out better than when she was bred to another meat rabbit not sure exactly what she was bc I bought her already bred but I liked the Dutch cross for meat


----------



## mikiz (Mar 27, 2016)

According to this, Dutch have a better dressing percentage, could be a good addition to meat mutts breeding
http://msucares.com/livestock/small_animal/slaughter.html


----------

